# Good Fit test shop?



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Can any of the coaches recommend a good shop in the New England area that knows their stuff when it comes down to fitting someone to a bike? I've done just about as much reading as I can do for the past 3 years I've been riding and have taken advice from teammates but am always wondering if I could improve on my position.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I am no coach but have you looked at the serotta website to see if there is anyone who does fitting in your area? I had mine done in Florida but I found the site on the web.


----------



## Sweet Milk (Oct 13, 2004)

Not sure where you are in NE, but Belmont Wheelworks are excellent, as are Fitwerx


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

http://www.smartcycles.com/smartfit.htm

These guys are in Norwalk CT. 

A+ shop and good rep in fitting, although not cheap ($300)... YMMV


----------

